# connect psx pad to pc



## spud107 (Apr 15, 2007)

found a guide for connecting a ps1/ps2 pad to pc via parallel port, quite easy to do,
found all the parts i needed was an old ps1 for the joypad conector, an old psu for the diodes, and a printer cable with removable covers. a 9v power supply is needed for the dualshock if you want to use it.
http://www.emulatronia.com/reportajes/directpad/psxeng/index.htm
(its also a good source of emulators)
i just used the psxpad driver for it an it works fine, not used the directpad one. 
http://www.psxpad.com/index_e.php

if u want to use a pad but game doesn't support it i'v found xpadder to be helpful,
http://majorgeeks.com/Xpadder_d5282.html


----------



## Carcenomy (Apr 16, 2007)

Interesting, I would have thought it easier to simply spend ten dollars on a PSX to USB adapter.

My PSX pad started life as one of those cheap generic PSX knockoff USB pads with a big single-piece D-pad and mushy rubber. I ended up stripping a real PSX Digital pad and transplanting the USB PCB into it, retaining the Sony shoulder PCBs and the original buttons/rubber. Works just like the real thing now, and works with no extra drivers etc.


----------

